# Long 2610 Need manual



## walkermechanix (Sep 13, 2014)

I bought a 2610 long a few years back,been a good tractor ,a bit rough but ran out of fuel.Cleaned system out changed filters but can't get fuel to second filter,changed pump.Why i'm needing a manual is to see if there is a sequence bleeding thhe system?Thankyou for your time and this is a great site.


----------

